# Goat Actor Tier List



## Teslas Fate (Jun 20, 2020)

Send a list of your Goat actors from best to last for just some to do. Here’s mine:

1. Tom Hanks/ Bill Murray
2. Tim Allen
3. Robin Williams
4. Jack Black
5. Kevin Hart/ The Rock
6. Paul Walker
7. Vin Diesel
8. James McAvoy
9. Bruce Willis
10. Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## emigre (Jun 20, 2020)

I would take a bullet for Tom Hanks.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 20, 2020)

Rik Mayall


----------



## Supernova89 (Jul 1, 2020)

Daniel Day Lewis


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 1, 2020)

Supernova89 said:


> Daniel Day Lewis


He played Abraham Lincoln to a t


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 8, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Send a list of your Goat actors from best to last for just some to do. Here’s mine:
> 
> 1. Tom Hanks/ Bill Murray
> 2. Tim Allen
> ...



I guess from this list you don't watch any of the classic pre 80s films then. Guys like Cary Grant/William Holden/Gene Kelly/Gene Wilder/Rex Harrison ect ect all way better actors than anyone on your list.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 8, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> I guess from this list you don't watch any of the classic pre 80s films then. Guys like Cary Grant/William Holden/Gene Kelly/Gene Wilder/Rex Harrison ect ect all way better actors than anyone on your list.


I only know of one Gene Wilder film and never heard of any other of these actors but it’s a good thing this is an opinionated thread


----------



## leon315 (Jul 8, 2020)

Edit: sorry, I misunderstood the meaning of  GOAT actor.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 9, 2020)

leon315 said:


> Edit: sorry, I misunderstood the meaning of  GOAT actor.


Didn’t even see your previous post so your all good.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 9, 2020)

Sara Luvv
Elexis Monroe
Mason Storm
Kathia Nobili
Canela Skin
Yuma Yoneyama
Aliya Brynn
Mia Malkova
Adriana Chechik


----------



## E1ite007 (Jul 9, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Sara Luvv
> Elexis Monroe
> Mason Storm
> Kathia Nobili
> ...


I see what you did there...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 9, 2020)

E1ite007 said:


> I see what you did there...


U 2 a man of culture?


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 10, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Sara Luvv
> Elexis Monroe
> Mason Storm
> Kathia Nobili
> ...


Hey.... aren’t those all porn actresses?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 10, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Hey.... aren’t those all porn actresses?


Yes Einsten.
Surprised that your name is not there?


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 11, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Yes Einsten.
> Surprised that your name is not there?


I do not act, ‘twas more an ah I saw what you did there.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 11, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> I do not act, ‘twas more an ah I saw what you did there.


Wow, you must be really slow to notice this funny fact 2 days later.
Either that, or more probably, you were doing your own _research._


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 11, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Wow, you must be really slow to notice this funny fact 2 days later.
> Either that, or more probably, you were doing your own _research._


No,  I just haven’t been on in a few days


----------

